# Abandoned structures of Redemption... (Updated)



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Ambient Cooling & Heat*
An unfortunate denizen of Redemption._

Abandoned structures, houses, and businesses are a common sight here.

The blighted town of Redemption is inexorably losing its soul.
Its major sources of employment, (the silver mine and a single oil well) both dried up three years ago.
People have been moving out ever since.
The train station has been closed and abandoned for quite some time... only a flagstop remains.

_Ambient Cooling & Heat_ was bashed with mostly Rix and BlairLine stuff, and a little help from Shapeways.


----------



## Tony B (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice. Looks very realistic. Well done.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Man, that's incredible! Just the kind of place you want to poke around in and explore.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Now that's just showing off!


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

What's behind the green door? A classic Mercedes Gullwing...............................


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

rsv1ho said:


> What's behind the green door? A classic Mercedes Gullwing...............................


A Norfolk Southern GEVo.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Forgot to post...
_*Parts list*:_
1.) The mission style facade was scratchbuilt.
2.) The front & rear walls are from broken-box Blair Line _Pizzaland_ kits.
3.) The broken fan shroud is a brass fab.
4.) The fanless motor is Shapeways.
5.) The huge double door is sheet styrene.
6.) Electrical box, conduit, & junctions are styrene fabs.
7.) The wiring is DullCote'd thread.
8.) I think the gooseneck light is Tichy (not sure).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Also...
The Rix parts used were the roof panels, and industrial windows and doors... which are in the rear wall, and the buildings leftside wall (rightside in the photo).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Another Redemption abandonment*
Pre-planned deterioration and collapse_

Planning what needed to be deleted or left out, so it looks deteriorated with neglect was challenging.
The roof layers were the most important (and trickiest) part of the plan.






























_REDEMPTION'S ABANDONED STRUCTURES (#2)
*Hart's Transfer Co*.
(after years of abandonment).
A Bar Mills kit bash.

[Note]: Not to be confused with Bar Mills' huge Limited Edition issue... This is a condensed (much cheaper) 'spin off' kit._

Bar Mills makes great kits...
MSRP on this one is $80, but this kit was a steal on inventory clearance.
The huge (limited edition) Hart's Transfer Co. kit is 4X that price... _if you can find it_.
This one is a much smaller structure of ultra detail and superb quality, with wood, diecast, & 3D resin parts.

Anyway, stuff gets run down fast when it's totally neglected, and _Redemption_ has lost its will to survive.
Hart's was abandoned long ago, and the inexorable march of time has taken its toll.

This is a tiny diorama on a cut-to-fit foam base, that'll get placed when the asphalt road and local terrain are ready.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_REDEMPTION'S ABANDONED STRUCTURES (#3)
*Woodland Scenics*
Abandoned Cabin kit._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Redemption Backstory*:_
The few remaining folks in town are existing on Social Security, and their homes and property are still viable, but places to buy food and gas are disappearing.

Volunteers from out of town are bringing in and donating food, firewood, bags of coal, and supplies, and patronizing local lemonade stands.

The utility companies have been subsidized with a temporary grant on leftover war bonds.
The County Sheriff's Dept is maintaining law & order.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great work, I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the completed town.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_REDEMPTION'S ABANDONED STRUCTURES (#4)_
*Harley MacDouglas*
_Jus' chillin' in the shade._

Just some stuff thrown together for a tiny plot there's room for.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Some pretty laid back people in that sleepy town, is there really a need for the local sheriff ?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

BigGRacing said:


> Some pretty laid back people in that sleepy town, is there really a need for the local sheriff ?


Not if one assumes that almost every resident isn't poor and desperate for money, food, and gasoline.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_REDEMPTION'S ABANDONED STRUCTURES (#5)
*Lucille's Convenience Mart & Deli*
Convenience store -- Deli -- Sandwiches._

A quality small wood kit by JV Models, called _"Watson's Siding"._

A tiny cut-to-fit section/diorama, on a small piece of construction foam... (the bowed MW car is sitting on an altogether separate diorama used for photo-backgrounds).
A detached shed is also included in the kit, but I used it for a secluded shack in _Pines Nest_.

This project was mostly already laid out for me... the kit emulates an abandoned structure to begin with.
All I did was build it, paint it, and add some scatter and a few extra 'touches'.
Easy job.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Gathering "scatter" to paint & weather for the grounds around the abandoned Quanset hut (it was a Garden & Hardware store).
Wheelbarrows, a lawn mower, a shovel, a propane tank, an electric motor, random pallets and 2x4's, etc.
I'm gonna' try putting fake dirty rainwater in the wheelbarrows.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Shapeways...
It's only about 1/4" long, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Replacing the Rix front door with a Tichy #8151 double.
Gotta have clearance for pallet jacks to roll skids in.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Abandoned Trailways/Greyhound Ticket office*._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*3D-printed collapsed building sections*
From eBay.
"Falling down buildings"
_
They won't take up any appreciable space.
They _will_ require lots of detail-weathering treatment though.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Remember the Redemption flagstop?*
Still in progress...









Finally! Trains are running


A 4-6-2 'diamond' on the layout A brass beauty in DCC. Glacier Park Models (BooRim). Factory painted & sealed, w/Tsunami sound. Jerry wants me to letter and weather this Pacific for him. I love putting steamers on my layout... it brings back memories of my Alameda South Coast. He wants it...




www.modeltrainforum.com




_
I put it on support-piering.
(and added a few silly extras).
Still have to add a ramp and steps.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

This whole Redemption thread is just full of great stuff.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Roof tarp*
Put up by vagrants._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

ABANDONED STRUCTURES SERIES
_*Preliminary snapshots*
RacePerformance Co. Inc.

This structure is not in Redemption._
Still working on the roof and the diorama landscape, and sorting out the surrounding clutter.
I found some very nice plastic engine-block castings on eBay to strew about.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

A SPARK OF LIFE IN REDEMPTION
_*Jed and Amy Hagget's homestead*
Redemption holdouts._

They've been existing on Jed's Social Security for several years.
They're one of the last remaining families in Redemption.
The '28 Ford was purchased cheap some years ago, when Jed was working at the silver mine. The bicycle is better transportation.
Amy's sister Lilly lives with them, and is raking to start a garden.
The sheriff stops by periodically to check on them, and bring food.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Freeburgs Garden & Hardware*
A Rix Quanset Hut.





















_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*The "Bear's Head Bridge"*
Seen better days.

A swale walk and ride-over._
It doesn't take long for an unattended wood structure to fall apart.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

For you sharp-eyed folks, who noticed that the structure at left in the top photo of the _Bear's Head Bridge_ is missing in the bottom pic...
I took it out and moved it elsewhere before the bottom photo was taken.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Reminds me of the Fisher St. bridge in Salisbury, NC. It is the subject of an on-going battle. One camp says the old wooden bridge is unsafe. The other camp says it is "historical" and needs to be saved. Second pic, out of frame to the left is a Historical District sign.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

There was a bridge over a railway near Maple Plain MN that was just like your bridge!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Snapshots*
_Lots of unfinished (and not even started) landscape here._

Signage is computer printout.
Posters are Blair Line.
Garage is scratchbuilt.
'39 coupe is old MotorMax.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Redemption crew house*
_Long ababdoned._

95% scratchbuilt.
Basswood, Northeastern clapboard siding, Tichy door & windows.
Corrugated roofing by _Dr. Ben's_. Shake shingles by _Wild West Models_.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

All you need in the pictures are some rats rummaging around. 
Model clay?
What do you build these on? A piece of foam board?
Sorry if you already mentioned this.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> What do you build these on? A piece of foam board?
> Sorry if you already mentioned this.


Depends on the footprint.
This one is small enough to be a 'stand-alone'.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Y'all probably noticed the lack of a chimney, but I didn't forget it... I'll be fashioning a wall-exit stove pipe from a curved L-shaped sprue-piece. It needs to be drilled for wire wall/roof supports and a Tichy cone-cap.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed that right away. Just haven't had time to harass you about it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LateStarter said:


> Depends on the footprint.
> This one is small enough to be a 'stand-alone'.


I am talking about something larger like the Q hut.
Wood? Foamboard? Other?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I prefer foam, but I've used quarter-inch plywood for large and/or heavy footprints.
The steel mill is on half-inch plywood.
The hut is much smaller (and lighter) than it looks, so it's on 1/4" foam.
I hesitate to use any base at all if I can avoid it, because it can require landscaping and ground cover to match its designated spot, and blending can be a p.i.t.a.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> I am talking about something larger like the Q hut.
> Wood? Foamboard? Other?


The steel mill is on half-inch plywood with a foam overlay.


----------

